# Back from the Crane in Barbados



## optimist (Jun 8, 2012)

Barbados was never on our radar till I read the glowing reviews about the Crane so when I saw a one bedroom come up for an exchange back in April, I grabbed it.
We just got back and I thought I would share my impressions.

The Pros 

The resort is beautifully situated and the views are spectacular. We had a room in the older section and had a magnificent view of the ocean and pools.
The daily cleaning was a nice surprise. 
The beach, though on the Atlantic side and rough to swim in, was beautiful and was well served with lounge chairs and umbrellas.
Extremely friendly people.

The Cons

The Crane is very isolated.  It is in a part of Barbados that is not built up and to get to any place requires a minimum of thirty minute drive.  The roads are not good and if driving on the left does not come easily, it is not a fun ride either.  This to me was a big minus as it meant that we were reluctant to go out to dinner in the more lively parts of the island as we did not want to handle the drive back at night.   On the last day, we drove to the Caribbean side and saw how much more built up the island is. The impression of the area around the resort was that it is a very poor island.

I realize that we were in the old section and I don't know what the updated rooms look like but I thought the whole resort looked like it needed updating or at a minimum, a paint job.

An A/C charge of $2 per hour.

The island, especially eating out, is very expensive. I was especially shocked how expensive produce was,  four dollars for a head of lettuce, three for two small tomatoes! We ate at two of the restaurants at the Crane and the food was very good and the prices were in line with the rest of the Island. 

On the whole we had a lovely time. We visited Harrison Caves, St Nicholas Abbey, did the Oistins Friday night fish fry, the Concorde experience, swam with turtles, did the National Trust Hike Barbados and spent time relaxing at the resort.   
For me, this would not be the place to stay if you want to discover Barbados, but if you want to stay put and use their facilities, it's a wonderful resort.


----------



## Weimaraner (Jun 9, 2012)

Very helpful info.  We've had Barbados recommended to us too but I've never seen the Crane come up in weeks for exchange. Did you notice where Bougainvillea is when you were there? That looks like another nice RCI resort. I always like to check out other resorts while I travel for future reference.


----------



## channimal (Jun 9, 2012)

*Bougainvillea*

Wife and I exchanged into the Bougainvillea about 5 years ago and loved it.  Close to the built up areas but not overly crowded.  Resort needed some freshening up but still comfortable.  Nice beach but the waves were a tad rough, no lifeguard and water shoes needed due to the rocky entrance into the water.  The people were awesome and a "must do" is the Oisten Fish Fry (Fridays and Saturday when we were there) ... basically a open market area with different "shacks" that sold different dinner plates (chicken, fish, etc) but with lots of prep options; fried, grilled, broiled, etc.  Best tasting Mahi Mahi I ever had and approx $10 a plate incl. salad, baked potato and a huge chunk of fish.


----------



## Chrisky (Jun 9, 2012)

Good info.  Yes, that is one thing many people do not realize about the Crane.  Although Barbados is only 21 miles long x approx. 16 miles wide, the Crane is situated in a more remote area of the island.  I don't know where you checked the prices of the produce, but there is a Supercentre in Emerald City, which is quite close to the Crane where prices are not too bad, but certainly prices for produce in Barbados are more expensive than you would find in the US or Canada.
As far as eating out, eating in a hotel restaurant is just like anywhere else, usually more expensive.  
The more populated areas like the south coast near St. Lawrence Gap, Worthing or Hastings or the west coast in and around the Holetown area are where one would find more reasonably priced restaurants.
I don't know what companies you can trade into but other timeshares which are closer to 'civilization' so to speak would be Bougainvillea, Divi Southwinds, and South Beach Hotel (which is across the street from Rockley Beach and recently renovated).


----------



## optimist (Jun 9, 2012)

I did not notice many other resorts because we completely missed out on the East coast until our last day and that is where most of the resorts are.  The first night we stayed at the Hilton which was perfect.  I initially posted this in the Hilton forum because it was a Hilton trade.  I noticed it in the RCI exchanges when you could do a search for less than a week and it came up even though it wasn't there where I searched for it in 'weeks'.  I see now that they have done away with that search option but before leaving I noticed availability in June.   It's definitely a hot and muggy time to visit the Caribbean but there were lots of honeymooning couples since it was June.

We did go to the Emerald City supermarket but maybe I was naive about what things should cost. Somehow I was thinking that since there is abundant sun, everyone would have a vegetable garden in their back yard but I did not see one!  I mentioned this to a lady in the line at the supermarket and she said nobody likes to get their hands dirty any more.  It seemed strange to me since I can't wait till the summer when I can grow my own cucumbers!


----------



## Chrisky (Jun 9, 2012)

Actually most of the resorts are on the South & West Coast.  
Yes, the Barbadians seem to have an aversion to doing their own gardening and have a difficult time getting their heads around the whole concept of recycling and composting.  They have relied on their sugar industry and tourism for so long it is very difficult for them to do anything differently.  For those of us who stay longer in Barbados and do more self-catering there are quite a few local markets that have a good variety of produce, but not necessarily cheaper.


----------



## hajjah (Jun 10, 2012)

We just found a unit at Bougainvillea for the end of this month.  Since we've never been to the island, should we rent a car?  We are use to renting everywhere we vacation even if the driving is on the opposite side of the rode. The reviews are pretty dated.  Please share your suggestions for places to eat, things to do, car rental companies.
Happy and safe travels.


----------



## Chrisky (Jun 10, 2012)

Here are recent reviews from Trip Advisor.  Bougainvillea is in a good location, called Maxwell Coast Road.
http://www.tripadvisor.com/Hotel_Review-g147266-d154101-Reviews-Bougainvillea_Beach_Resort-Christ_
Barbados does have an excellent bus system, but renting a vehicle even for just 3 days would give you the opportunity to visit the East Coast (Atlantic side, rougher seas) and the West Coast without spending too much time waiting for buses.

Car Rental Companies

MAH Car Rentals http://www.funbarbados.com/CarRentals/MAHrentals.cfm
Stoutes  http://www.stoutescar.com
Courtesy http://www.courtesyrentacar.com
Drive-A-Matic http://www.carhire.tv
Coconut http://www.coconutcars.com
We've used MAH consistently and their prices are usually quite competitive.

There are excellent restaurants in St. Lawrence Gap, which is about a 7 minute car drive from your hotel.  
Restaurants such as Harlequin, Pisces, St. Lawrence Pizza, Scotties, McBrides.  St. Lawrence Gap also has some shops, and at Dover Beach there are quite a few local craft huts.
Restaurants further afield, still on the South Coast are Champers.  Also situated on the South Coast Boardwalk are Naru, Tapas, Blakely's.
There's also Bert's Bar that televises all sorts of sporting events.
Beach Bars on the South Coast are Caribe Beach Bar, Crystal Waters that has a bar-b-que every Sunday with some live entertainment.  At Rockley Beach is Side Shore Beach Bar where if you rent their beach chairs & umbrella they give you a credit for food and/or drinks.  
If you rent a car and drive to the East Coast, the village there called Bathsheba is a well-known surfers area.  In that area is The Round House Restaurant and The Atlantis Hotel which has an excellent outdoor restaurant as well as a Wed. and Sunday Brunch.
If you google all these names you should be able to link up with their websites.

Things to see on the island are Orchid World, Harrison's Caves, George Washington House in the Garrison area, St. Nicholas Abbey (not an abbey but an old manor house that produce their own brand of rum), the town of Speightstown, up the West Coast that has an excellent interactive Arlington House Museum.  In Speightstown there is The Fisherman's Pub, and The Orange Street Grocer, two excellent places for lunch.
Just slightly farther up the coast from Speightstown, probably a 5 minute drive is The Fish Pot restaurant, the sister restaurant to The Atlantis Hotel.


----------



## hajjah (Jun 10, 2012)

WOW!!!  I cannot thank you enough for your help.  You have given us so much to work with before we head to Barbados in a few weeks.   I did check on Trip Advisor last night to read the latest reviews.
Thanks so much again!!!


----------



## Chrisky (Jun 11, 2012)

No problem, hope you have an excellent vacation.


----------



## alwysonvac (Jun 11, 2012)

*Thanks for sharing*

For those who don't know, there are different RCI codes for the Crane

Crane Beach Resort  (#3023) - NOTE: This is older Section 
The Crane Residential Resort  (#6390) - This is the one folks rave about 
The Park Residences at the Crane  (#C556) - The newest phase     

NOTE: Both RCI #6390 and #C556 are associated with RCI's Registy Collection - http://www.theregistrycollection.com/registry_portfolio/caribbean/the_crane_resort_residences/

http://thecrane.com/

Here's a link to some older TUG threads:
[2010] The Crane unit assignment assistance needed - http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=129803
[2010] Do you need a car staying at the Crane? - http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=119813
[2009] To those who have been to the Crane - http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=93594
[2008] Barbados- Residences at The Crane - http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=77173


----------



## siesta (Jun 11, 2012)

Since this is an active thread on the Crane, I wanted to mention there is a Groupon for 3 nights for two people at the Crane Residential Resort in a garden view junior suite for $471, or ocean view one bedroom for $655, from June to October.

I personally would prefer spending 3 days there, and then a few days on the other side of the island. Rather than a week there.


----------



## lobsterlover (Jun 12, 2012)

How do I find this Groupon. I googled it but only came up with one from 2011. Thank you


----------



## siesta (Jun 12, 2012)

lobsterlover said:


> How do I find this Groupon. I googled it but only came up with one from 2011. Thank you


 here you go, it is still active for 2 1/2 more days


http://gr.pn/MnwhKr


----------



## lobsterlover (Jun 14, 2012)

Thank_you!


----------



## zzBBzz (Oct 28, 2012)

The Crane is not for everyone and it is important that each person matches the STYLE of ... EACH vacation with their choice of resort.

Owners "live at The Crane" - in the sense that they go for 2 - 4 - 6- 8 weeks (or more) and sometimes multiple times a year.  With high-speed internet, skype, etc. - some even work from The Crane - in their suites when no one misses them outdoors.  That is why the suites are huge... and why there is daily maid service, full kitchens and washer dryers in the 1 bed or larger units in the new buildings... elegant living.

The Crane is on 40 acres on a bluff with huge panoramic views of the ocean, big ocean breezes, the sound of the surf crashing on the rocks, and this completely relaxing sense of calm.  People who love The Crane love it for everything it is NOT.

As long as you are in an ocean facing suite, most of us never turn on the AC.  If you step off an afternoon plane, the heat smacks you and then if you are cued for Island STYLE, you accept the warmth.  Reception at The Crane is not air conditioned... much of the preferred seating for dining is al fresco... you walk thru the gardens al fresco.  In the ocean suites, there are special louvers to open to provide cross ventilation, ceiling fans, high ceilings.

One of my goals at The Crane is to travel only on foot with few exceptions.  I have our cab stop at the supermarket on the way in - if it takes an hour - the driver waits for an hour - and we arrive fully provisioned - as if I just arrived at a second home.  The shrimp at Oistins is amazing - so we cab to Oistins on Friday.  We flip a coin - do we go to Bridgetown and sail on a catamaran for the day or stay put?  There are good restaurants at The Crane.

If your vacation style prefers power shopping, lots of nightlife, and go see and do everything, The Crane is *not* a good base for you on Barbados.  When I WANT THAT, I book a flat for 2 weeks in Florence, Barcelona, Paris or London... not The Crane.

What I seek and receive at The Crane is a sense of awe and grace in a place that captures all your senses with beauty.  The OCEAN is a key player.

The last thing I want is to close every window and door - lock out the ocean breeze and sounds of waves - to breathe mechanically chilled air. If it rains at night, I want to hear the rain.  I want to see the sunrise and then go back to sleep. 

How to figure out if THIS trip should be to The Crane or somewhere else -
1) What are your goals for the trip?
2) Go to Trip Advisor and look ONLY at the more than 1,000 traveler photos and play an ocean surf youtube while you look. An 8 yr old could have taken every one of those photos.  Breathe deeply and pretend it's salt air.  

Do you want to experiment with a week in Paradise with goals of:
- rest, relaxation, and rejuvenation
- more quality time for those you love - my kids bond with each other at The Crane
- less dashing from place to place and collecting check marks 

The Crane is not for every traveler.  Seek Great Fit.  

Pls be forewarned:  The Crane is addictive when there is Great Fit.


----------

